# Synthroid vs the generic - which works better?



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm having a TT in 10 days. The surgeon is going to start me out with synthroid after my surgery.

I've heard good and bad about Synthroid and its generic.

Which seems to work better?

Which has less side affects and problems?

Its going to be a start dose with a follow up with my endo to make sure that my body is cooperating.

I know that I will have to take something and I want to make the right choice.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

"Conventional wisdom" says that Synthroid is more consistent/precise in its ingredients, whereas the generics allow a little bit more room for error. In theory, they're the same exact active ingredients.

Many people do just fine on the generics. One risk, though, with generics, is that the pharmacy can change from one generic to another without having to tell patients. This means that the "new" generic could have different fillers/inactive ingredients. Some people's bodies don't notice...some are very sensitive to such changes.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi Tess!

I had my TT 7 weeks ago & started Synthroid (brand name) the 2nd day after surgery- 100 mcg. 6 weeks later I had my labs drawn and my TSH was 6.35 (although my free T4 & T3 were in range). So, my endo upped my dose to 112 mcg. this past week. I'm feeling pretty good for the most part. I get headaches and tired in the afternoon/ evening, but I'm doing pretty well. I'm working out again (about 20-30 min. of biking or swimming) and getting through my day okay. I have 4 boys at home & homeschool. Life is busy, but I'm managing okay! I get my labs done again in another 5 weeks to see how the 112 mcg is working. I opted for brand bc I worried about the generic and had read various people's stories of doing better on brand. Not exactly cheap, but that's okay I guess.

Alexis


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I was on Synthroid for years with excellent results. No problems. Then my insurance changed and I switched to Levothyroxine, and later Levoxyl......again, no problems whatsoever.

For me these drugs work wonderfully. I was diagnosed around 1990.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You can't make a general statement....results are individual.  I'm on synthroid and love it. But some don't do well...that's all part of that post-surgery medication regulation process.


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Tess  So it looks like we are having our TT's on the same day hugs1


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been thinking about this a little, and in my opinion, it's probably more important to think about _how much _rather than _which one_, Synthroid versus generic, honestly. It's critical to start out on a high enough dose to prevent you from going hypothyroid. I was started out on an "almost perfect" dose of generic Levothyroxine after my surgery, and it was a pretty seamless transition. (I was started on 125 mcg, then moved to 150, then settled on 137.)

You say "it will be a start dose" and I'm not sure what that means. Please make sure it doesn't mean a "low dose" because your body will not feel right. I'm thinking you are female, so around 125 might be a good starting dose for you, depending on your size, age, and activity level. Please don't let your doc start you out on a crazy low dose like 50 mcg.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> I've been thinking about this a little, and in my opinion, it's probably more important to think about _how much _rather than _which one_, Synthroid versus generic, honestly. It's critical to start out on a high enough dose to prevent you from going hypothyroid. I was started out on an "almost perfect" dose of generic Levothyroxine after my surgery, and it was a pretty seamless transition. (I was started on 125 mcg, then moved to 150, then settled on 137.)
> 
> You say "it will be a start dose" and I'm not sure what that means. Please make sure it doesn't mean a "low dose" because your body will not feel right. I'm thinking you are female, so around 125 might be a good starting dose for you, depending on your size, age, and activity level. Please don't let your doc start you out on a crazy low dose like 50 mcg.


All this, times 100000000000000


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been on generic Unithroid since my surgery - no problems and my pharmacy knows I take it, and always has it on hand for me. I have used several pharmacies and they when they know I am a regular re=filler they always have a bottle on hand for me.

I asked the other day if anyone else takes my dose and they said yes, so - indeed they have put people with generic's onto my dose.

Everyone is different and if a generic works for you then use it. Key is to test 6 weeks after a manufacturer change due to differences in fillers which may be absorbed differently.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Most doctors insist on a branded drug for thyroid patients because the drug itself has what is called a "narrow therapeutic index". In other words, patients are sensitive to very small changes in the drug, such as those that come over time with the shelf life of the drug or differences in bioavailability due to absorption being different (the fillers, etc affect this).

Generic drugs are only required to have the same active ingredient, dosage and route of administration as the brand.

Just as people can be sensitive to different name brands of levothyroxine, the same is true for different "brands" of generic, i.e., a drug made by a different manufacturer.

The issue becomes, if the pharmacy gets their generic from a different supplier (i.e. "brand") then some patients who are sensitive may experience changes in their labs or symptoms, as the formulation and bioavailability may be different.

Not all people have this problem.

The price point varies on the dose, but T4 thyroid replacement medication is not horribly expensive. For example, under my insurance, the copay would be $15 for the generic, but my dose costs me $22 because it is the brand.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tess13 said:


> I'm having a TT in 10 days. The surgeon is going to start me out with synthroid after my surgery.
> 
> I've heard good and bad about Synthroid and its generic.
> 
> ...


I did NOT do well on levothyroxine, and spent a year of my life feeling horribly trying to titrate my body on that generic. Things are improving more quickly on Synthroid - as far as name brands go it's not an expensive one, and in my mind worth the extra cost.


----------

